# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  پیکربندی مودم GoldWeb Wireless

## pnusharp

سلام دوستان. من یک مودم  goldweb wireless دارم. حالا نمیدونم چجوری کانفیگش کنم. داخل سایتشم سر زدم چیزی نداشت. آیا config مودم های وایرلس مثل همن؟؟!!
خیلی سریع و ضروریه. لطفا راهنمایی کنید...؟؟

----------


## pnusharp

دم همه گرم...

----------

